
Parasite in cat poop could be reducing our fear of failure, study finds - dsr12
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna894221
======
pssflops
Toxoplasmosis makes rats docile around cats so they can be eaten; I don't see
a means for that improving anyone's life.

------
zunzun
Ancient warriors throughout history have prepared for battle by eating cat
poop, so this is not surprising.

